# Race Face Deus vs. Next



## knoxvillj (16. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich frage mich seit längeren ob es sein kann das die Deus Sattelstütze   "genauso viel" wiegt wie eine Next Carbon.
Wenn ja Warum?

ich zweifel da etwas aber bei beiden ist meines wissens nach das gewicht bei
ca.230 bis 240 gr. im 27,2 duchmesser bei 400 mm länge.

Wenn das wirklich so wäre dann ist die Deus entweder superleicht oder die Next ...schwer.

Bei den Lenkern ist ja das Gewicht etwas deutlicher  
195gr. Deus vs.135gr. Next.

Gibts da Meinungen dazu

Gruß


----------

